# Thank's Tommy!



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

If I could only remember what u have Forgotten! Have Learned a Lot From u r You Tube Video's. Have 1 525 On a 12' Ugly Stick & try'n too get all the goodie I can out it. Which ain't much. Maybe 90'? Don't measure, Just Fish. Where should i Practice too see how far it's Fly'n? FootBall Field? Thank's Tommy!


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*judging distance*

Yep Gp to a football field.


----------

